# Help with aquarium



## Vdub08 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey all, hows it going?

first off im new to keeping fish, apart from the odd gold fish as a kid. Im looking to buy an aquarium suitable for salt water and tropical fish idealy with light, filter and heater.
basically im wondering what tank to get and whats best for my money. Ive been looking at an aqua one 620 as this is in my price range (£100-200) and, as i understand it, has all of the equipment i need to start off.

any help would be greatly apriciated.
thanks in advance.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hello and welcome.:-D
sorry you have confussed me(not hard to do)
are you looking to buy two tanks then ?


----------



## Vdub08 (Jun 3, 2010)

willow said:


> hello and welcome.:-D
> sorry you have confussed me(not hard to do)
> are you looking to buy two tanks then ?


sorry, just want one tank thats suitable for tropical or saltwater.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

sorry 
that's a nice looking tank,you may have to wait for a saltie to wonder by coz i don't
know about using it for that,but fresh water,yes it would be fine.


----------



## Vdub08 (Jun 3, 2010)

willow said:


> sorry
> that's a nice looking tank,you may have to wait for a saltie to wonder by coz i don't
> know about using it for that,but fresh water,yes it would be fine.


do you know if juwel tanks are any good also? i know its a bit more expensive but i love the look of the vision 180. or can you recommend a good tank (100lr -/+)?
cheers


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i've got a small juwell tank,had it for years,it's got my toads in it.
i think they are a good make.i've also got a fluval vincenza bow front
(wouldn't buy a bow front again,too much distortion.)
that 180 looks really nice. :-D
i don't think they come reef ready though,so you'd need to buy all the equipment for saltie.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

If you are going saltwater, you are better purchasing equipment piece by piece. A lot of these "all inclusive" systems are no good for saltwater. You end up not using half the equipment that comes with it. 

To give you an idea: The main form of filtration in a saltwater tank is Live Rock, Live Sand and a Protein Skimmer. Therefore, the canister filter that comes with most of these will end up collecting dust (believe me, I know from experience). Usually the light system is ok for rudimentary saltwater fishkeeping, but if you want to keep corals or other inverts, most of the time you have to upgrade the lights. 

What are your ultimate plans?


----------



## Vdub08 (Jun 3, 2010)

wake49 said:


> If you are going saltwater, you are better purchasing equipment piece by piece. A lot of these "all inclusive" systems are no good for saltwater. You end up not using half the equipment that comes with it.
> 
> To give you an idea: The main form of filtration in a saltwater tank is Live Rock, Live Sand and a Protein Skimmer. Therefore, the canister filter that comes with most of these will end up collecting dust (believe me, I know from experience). Usually the light system is ok for rudimentary saltwater fishkeeping, but if you want to keep corals or other inverts, most of the time you have to upgrade the lights.
> 
> What are your ultimate plans?


Hey, thanks for the info.
I want to get some clown fish eventually, maybe a small coral. not 100% sure exactly what i want at the end, just thought id get a good tank and start from there. ive sorta changed my mind about the aqua one 620, im thinking of getting a juwel rio 125, they look good quality, but are slightly more expensive, do you think they are any good for my needs?

thanks


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i'll leave you in very capeable hands.
have fun.
:-D


----------



## Vdub08 (Jun 3, 2010)

willow said:


> i'll leave you in very capeable hands.
> have fun.
> :-D


thanks for your help matey!:-D


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Vdub08 said:


> im thinking of getting a juwel rio 125, they look good quality, but are slightly more expensive, do you think they are any good for my needs?
> 
> thanks


No. I do not think that this is a suitable aquarium for saltwater. You do not need bio-media, filter-floss, sponges or bio-balls. Just Live Rock, Live Sand and a Protein Skimmer. I would buy a reef-ready tank, a used aquarium to build a sump, a pump, a good light system and a good protein skimmer.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

any time.
and when you want to get your fresh water tank,give me a shout :lol:


----------

